# Alias Domains richtig umleiten mit .htaccess Datei



## Guri (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich besitze ein haupt domain und mehrere alias domains, und ich wollte die domains bzw. alias domains richtig umleiten, und beim suchen in web fand ein lösung so: 


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.de
RewriteRule ^$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain2\.de
RewriteRule ^$ http://www.domain2.de/unterordner2/
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain3\.de
RewriteRule ^$ http://www.domain3.de/unterordner3/
```

vielleicht gibt es bessere lösung aber es funktioniert, ich bin damit zufrieden! 


Aber ich will ein besseres lösung, die ich nicht lösen kann, beispiel: 

wenn man *domain1* und *unterordner2* aufrut sollte man auf *domain2* und *unterordner2* umleiten, 
oder gegenteil, 
wenn man *domain2* und *unterordner1* aufrut sollte man auf *domain1* und *unterordner1* umleiten, 
oder, 
wenn man *domain3* und *unterordner2* aufrut sollte man auf *domain2* und *unterordner2* umleiten, 
usw., usf., 

kann mir hier jemand helfen, durch suchen im web kam ich nicht weiter, 

viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## Guri (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

also um die o.g. sache, habe bis heute noch kein lösung gefunden, schade, wenn ich es finde, werde ich hier posten,
meine frage ist, ob gibst hier jemand wo mir helfen könnte um die lösung zu finden, wenn jemand hat, bitte posten hier,


muss ich noch mal sagen, dass ich mit o.g. lösung bin auch zufrieden, so:


> RewriteEngine On
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.de
> RewriteRule ^$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain2\.de
> ...




aber ich wollte noch besser machen und prezise, so:


> wenn man *domain1* und *unterordner2* aufrut sollte man auf *domain2* und *unterordner2* umleiten,
> oder gegenteil,
> wenn man *domain2* und *unterordner1* aufrut sollte man auf *domain1* und *unterordner1* umleiten,
> oder,
> ...




und viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## ComFreek (18. Oktober 2014)

Versuche mal Folgendes:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^/unterordner2/.*$ http://www.domain2.de/unterordner2/ [R=301,NC,L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain2\.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^/underordner1/.*$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/ [R=301,NC,L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain3\.de [NC]
RewriteRule ^/unterordner2/.*$ http://www.domain2.de/unterordner2/ [R=301,NC,L]
```
NC = No case = Groß- und Kleinschreibung wird nicht beachtet
L = Folgende RewriteRules ignorieren
R=301, Redirect mit HTTP Status Code 301 ausführen, d. h. Permanent Move, siehe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_301

Siehe auch: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/rewrite/flags.html


----------



## Guri (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und Danke für die Mühe, leider hat nicht funktioniert,
sogar noch schlechter ich werde nur in root verzeichnis umgeleitet,
und mit meine o.g. lösung war besser, aber nicht perfekt,

dann habe ich so ausprobiert:


> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.de [NC]
> RewriteRule ^/unterordner1/.*$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/ [R=301,NC,L]
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain2\.de [NC]
> RewriteRule ^/unterordner1/.*$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/ [R=301,NC,L]
> ...



auch ohne erfolg, das selbe wie deine beispiel,
mich interessiert vieleicht *mit www und ohne www* probieren vieleicht klappt,
ich weiss aber nicht die richtige code, vieleich so:


> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.de [NC] [OR] RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(\.)?domain1\.de [NC]
> RewriteRule ^/unterordner1/.*$ http://www.domain1.de/unterordner1/ [R=301,NC,L]



so war auch ohne erfolg,  vieleicht ist falsch mein code *mit www oder ohne www*,
Danke noch mal und viele Grüße Guri.


----------

